# nice fbsd man pages...



## d_mon (Aug 16, 2010)

This interface will allow you to browse through 10,500+ Unix related topics. Each man page is translated by using manServer

http://www.gsp.com/support/man/


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2010)

The FreeBSD web site has all the man pages online also, including all versions of FreeBSD.

Also includes a lot of other OS man pages, which is handy for translating options.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, you'd better stick to the FreeBSD manpages. 
Even though some commands might be the same on different types of *nix, their options usually aren't.
It gets really confusing if you're reading the Solaris or Linux man pages while working on FreeBSD.


----------



## camelia (Aug 16, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> including all versions of FreeBSD.


That's a bluff. For example, getutxent(3) is available in /head for more than a half year and man.freebsd.org still has no page for it.

About gsp.com, their gcc(1) lists *gcc-3.4.6*. How ancient can they be? /stable/6 (aka RELENG_6), the only branch that still has *gcc34*, have an EOL around the door (30 Nov 2010).


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yeah, you'd better stick to the FreeBSD manpages.
> Even though some commands might be the same on different types of *nix, their options usually aren't.
> It gets really confusing if you're reading the Solaris or Linux man pages while working on FreeBSD.



But having man pages from those other commands documenting what they do makes it easier to translate them to FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2010)

camelia said:
			
		

> That's a bluff. For example, getutxent(3) is available in /head for more than a half year and man.freebsd.org still has no page for it.



Okay, change it to "...all RELEASED versions...".  And of course it's no guarantee that everything has a man page, just saying they're on line.

I can't find a PR for getutxent(3) (note the subtle implications), so maybe the responsible people don't know it's missing.


----------



## plamaiziere (Aug 19, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> This interface will allow you to browse through 10,500+ Unix related topics. Each man page is translated by using manServer
> 
> http://www.gsp.com/support/man/



Looks to be outdated...

Nice man pages at home for free:
- install most (ports/sysutils/most)
- define PAGER (setenv PAGER /usr/local/bin/most)
$ man man

For those using KDE, konqueror can read manual or info pages (use man:/ or info:/ as URL)


----------

